# Install FreeBSD 10.1 x64 fake RAID LSI



## Sindikat88 (Jul 13, 2015)

Hello. Prompt please how to establish FreeBSD 10.1 on fake RAID LSI.
RAID is created by means of LSI BIOS. At installation the system sees two disks, but not one.
On FreeBSD of 8.1 such problems wasn't.
I will be grateful for the help.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 13, 2015)

Which card exactly? Most LSI RAID cards I know are proper RAID cards, not fake RAID. Some fake RAID cards are supported by ataraid(4) (FreeBSD 9.x). You can also use software RAID like gmirror(8) and graid(8) or even zfs(8).


----------



## Sindikat88 (Jul 13, 2015)

Motherboard http://www.asus.com/Server-Workstation/RS100E5PI2/specifications
Unfortunately what RAID adapter isn't specified there.
In Windows system it is defined as LSI MegaSR


----------



## SirDice (Jul 13, 2015)

No exact chipsets unfortunately. But it does indeed look like Fake RAID. I would advise not to use any Fake RAID though, it's usually better to use plain software RAID. Added bonus of software RAID is that it's easily moved from one machine to another. Fake RAID sets tend to be quite particular about the exact controller. Is it usable as a plain JBOD card? In that case I'd use gmirror(8), graid(8) or zfs(8).


----------



## Sindikat88 (Jul 13, 2015)

Thanks.
I will try to install system by means of graid in the evening


----------

